# Porsche Flags XM for Long-Term Deal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With OEM partnerships continuing to be an important part of satellite radio's continued success, the country's largest DARS provider has locked down a luxury automobile brand for the long haul. According to the company, XM Satellite Radio has agreed on a long-term deal with Porsche North America to equip the car maker's vehicles in the U.S. market with the XM service.

The arrangement is slated to begin in 2007.

XM has been available as a factory-installed feature for Cayenne models since 2005 and will be the exclusive satellite radio option for the company in the future. Under the new agreement, XM will also be available for other Porsche models soon. Consumers who purchase a Porsche with XM will receive a complimentary three-month subscription to the service.

In addition to XM's primary service of digital radio, the company will also develop satellite-delivered data services for Porsche models. These other services are expected to include the XM NavTraffic real-time traffic data service with is now available in 44 major markets nationwide.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

